# شركة انابيب البترول



## eng_zezo_2010 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

اريد معرفة مرتب المهندس فى البداية و بعد التثبيت .... وهل جميع مواقع الشركة تعمل طول الاسبوع من 8 الى 3 عدا الجمعة و السبت ام يوجد مواقع للشركة تعمل اسبوع و اسبوع ؟؟


----------



## eng_zezo_2010 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

منفضلكم الردود


----------



## فقار الملكي (2 ديسمبر 2010)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ{ا


----------



## eng_zezo_2010 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

لا اله الا الله


----------



## صقار1 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرأ جزيلا ...........


----------



## cobaltin1 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

merci frère


----------



## عجرودى (15 يناير 2011)

_شركة انابيب البترول _
الشركة مواعيدها الرسمية من 7 ص الى 3 م وذلك فى المواقع القريبة من المدن  
هذا الامر ينطبق على الشئو المالية والادارية والصيانة وبعض التخصصات التى لا تتطلب العمل بعد ذلك 
اما هعمال التشغيل للطلمبات والخطوط والمستودعات ( العمل الاساسى للشركة ) يكون العمل بنظام الورادى 
نوع من الورادى من 7- 3 اسبوع ثم من 3-11 اسبوع ثم من 11- الى 7 ص اسبوع ثم اجازه اسبوع وهكذا 
اما فى المناطق النائية للشركة يكون العمل للجميع بنظام الورادى اسبوع عمل واسبوع اجازه وتكون ساعات العمل اليومية 12 ساعة ويكون العمل بنظام البديل


----------

